# American spelling ARGHHHHHHHHH



## Gary E (20 Apr 2012)

Whilst I don't claim to be the worlds best spellist I do know that color has a 'u' in it!

How do I stop the spell check from turning my English ramblings into American gibberish? 

(and why don't we have a smiley for shrugging?)


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Apr 2012)

I don't know about IE but using Firefox you can download a British dictionary extension and move between spell checkers with a right-hand click. I think it remains on the last dictionary you used.


----------



## Gary E (20 Apr 2012)

I only get this problem on CC so I was hoping there was just a setting on the site that I've missed?


----------



## Gary E (20 Apr 2012)

Bugger. I just realised (not realized!) that I've just changed over to Google Chrome and hadn't altered the settings 

Sorry guys


----------



## Scoosh (20 Apr 2012)




----------



## Gary E (20 Apr 2012)

Fair point


----------



## smokeysmoo (20 Apr 2012)

Gary E said:


> Bugger. I just realised (not realized!) that I've just changed over to Google Chrome and hadn't altered the settings
> 
> Sorry guys


 
I've just learnt you can change the language settings in Google Chrome, thank you Gary E, that had been getting on my threepenny bits for ages. I'm a big boy I am


----------



## Gary E (20 Apr 2012)

I'm glad that this thread has had some use other than just my public humiliation


----------

